# Totally Blank Labelless Shirts



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it illegal to sell totally tagless, labelless shirts?

Also, what is the MIN in the USA that I have to have on my tags? Name, content/materials, size? Washing instructions required?

I cut the tags out of the shirts that I bought, but haven't found a really good solution to the re-tagging thing and since I'm so very new to this and don't really have $ to spend, was wondering if I could get by without tagging the first ones and maybe just putting on a paper tag (like you put the price on), but large with all the information instead.

Vickie


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, it is illegal.

Here are the regulations Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

You can screen print your labels or use inkjet transfers. That is probably the most cost effective way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

I kinda figured it was illegal, but was hoping... ya know! Thanks for the link. 

Where's the best place to get the stuff for inkjet transfers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where's the best place to get the stuff for inkjet transfers?


You probably want to start a new thread in the Heat Transfer section of the forum for your new question 
Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums

If you use the search box at the top of the page, it can help you find existing topics that contain answers to your questions and great links to vendors who have been recommended in the past.


----------

